# My Interview with Local 11 is tomorrow morning!



## Work4theKids (Jul 9, 2008)

I am very impressed with this website. I passed my apprentice test in May and I owe it all to the members of this website. I am scheduled for my interview tomorrow and have a few last minute concerns:

Should I wear a suit or is that overkill? My friends said that transportation is the way to go as far as getting hired on quickly...is there any truth to that?

Any and all answers are greatly appreciated.

Chris


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

I have been on the JATC committee here and I am not sure where you are from, but a suit here is out of the question


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

A guy in my class wore a suit to the interview. I wore a shirt and tie. Personally I think the suit is overkill, this is construction ya know


----------



## Work4theKids (Jul 9, 2008)

What about taking my resume? Will the application i submitted be enough?


----------



## norcalbay (Jun 17, 2008)

In all fairness when I went down for my interview I wore a suit. I too, thought it would be overkill. I was surprised to see that at least 3/4 of the applicants were waring suits. Competition is tough when there are only 20 spots and over 300 applicants. All's I can say is it worked for me.


----------



## Whitechoco (May 5, 2008)

my interview is this coming wednesday. I'm going in a nice shirt and tie with khaki's and dress shoes. I'm in agreement with the others who feel that a suit would be a bit overkill. After all , god willing you land the job, the following weeks your going to be digging ditches and climbing through attics. This isn't a wall street interview. For me a shirt and tie will show that i'm serious about the opportunity, and respect the process, however a complete suit would be a bit much.


----------



## Work4theKids (Jul 9, 2008)

Update: I wore a suit but left the jacket in the car. There were 10 guys in my group and 8 of them were wearing jeans and work boots. I know that I will wear boots and jeans on the jobsite but this is my opportunity to start a great career...I needed to show some respect for the opportunity. 

Both guys that I interviewed with wore ties and were very professional. I explained to them that I felt a little overdressed but respected the program and opportunity too much to chance it. They seemed to appreciate the notion. 

I received my letter today and was told that I received an 84 on my oral interview. Not sure if that is good or not....anyone have any insight? Is that low or average? Should I feel good about that?

As far as the interview, in my opinion...Wear a Tie at the least if you are serious about the opportunity and appreciate the trade.


----------



## Work4theKids (Jul 9, 2008)

I just found out that I am #9 on the list. The lady told me that I should be receiving a call about orientation soon (the sooner the better). Does anyone know how fast the process works from this point? How soon could I be working?


----------



## JTANSTAR (May 18, 2008)

*Welcome Brother*

I know you will be accepted in our local 11 unit.
This is a great local, we have a outstanding training program for you , and all of the jw.
You will be ininated in our gerneral meeting this thrusday. I might see you there.
This trade was good to me, and if you keep out of trouble you will have a very good future.
By the way we are to vote on the pay raise, 3 year contract around $8.93 per hour.


----------



## spassalaqua (Jun 11, 2008)

i wore a shirt and tie to mine. i got in. i dont think it matters much but i know that dressing up wont hurt


----------



## yayotheelectrician (Jul 16, 2008)

i have an interview tommorow....any tips?


----------



## Work4theKids (Jul 9, 2008)

YAYO....You sound like you really appreciate the opportunity! Dress appropriate, be genuine and honest with your answers and you should do fine. Who knows, we may be in the same class! Let us know how you do.

JTANSTAR...I haven't heard anything yet about the orientation. Do they hold them once a week, month?


----------



## Whitechoco (May 5, 2008)

My interview was yesterday. Today I called the local to see if the rankings were up. The lady told me that I was accepted into the program and that I will be reiving a letter inviting me to orientation shortly! I can't wait! I haven't been placed with work yet and things are slow, but hopefully it won't be too long. She told me that they try very hard to get there apprentices placed before school starts in August. She also mentioned that there is talks of moving the start of school back a little to allow that to happen. From everybody i've talked too things are really slow. I live in South Florida. Our residential market is really hurting, and now the commercial side is following suit. Good luck to everybody starting on this journey!


----------



## JTANSTAR (May 18, 2008)

*general meeting*



Work4theKids said:


> YAYO....You sound like you really appreciate the opportunity! Dress appropriate, be genuine and honest with your answers and you should do fine. Who knows, we may be in the same class! Let us know how you do.
> 
> JTANSTAR...I haven't heard anything yet about the orientation. Do they hold them once a week, month?[/quote
> 
> It will be at our general meeting, third thursday of every month.


----------



## JTANSTAR (May 18, 2008)

*Tip*



yayotheelectrician said:


> i have an interview tommorow....any tips?


Do not say that you are joining because the electricans are making alot of money.
Say you want to be a electrican because you like to work with your hands, and help the industry. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Dont tell them you call yourself Yayo>


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

> Dont tell them you call yourself Yayo>


Unless his first names Tony.


----------



## Work4theKids (Jul 9, 2008)

I am #5 on the list and am hoping to get a call for orientation in the next few days. When I callled to find out my place, the lady told me that they are sending apprentices to work 3 to 5 days after their orientation. I don't have tools or boots. I am pretty sure they will tell me what tools I need to pick up. Any suggestions on a good pair of boots?


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Georgia's or Wolverines are a good choice both are soft and dont require breaking in. Make sure and get yourself some "Tuff Toe".


----------



## surfbh (Jun 1, 2008)

$50-$60 boots that last 6-9 months and make your feet hurt are a waste of $$. Get some waterproof, electrical hazard Redwings with the custom insoles and don't look back. Expensive, but worth every penny, won't hurt your feet and will last for years!


----------



## surfbh (Jun 1, 2008)

Also, buy Klein brand sidecutters, nothing else compares, and a level with earth magnets or you will be wasting your money. Greenlee makes a nice little one with a 30 bubble and a no-dog, Checkpoints are nice too. You may want to buy cheaper but when your sidecutters are worn out after their first week and your non-earth magnet level falls off of everything, you'll be buying these! Seriously, you will, ask around. And congrats on getting into the best union on our planet!


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

surfbh said:


> $50-$60 boots that last 6-9 months and make your feet hurt are a waste of $$. Get some waterproof, electrical hazard Redwings with the custom insoles and don't look back. Expensive, but worth every penny, won't hurt your feet and will last for years!


What he said!
Red Wings are the only way to go.


----------



## Work4theKids (Jul 9, 2008)

I just found out my orientation is scheduled for Friday morning. Thanks again to all for the suggestions and advise! Looking forward to joining the brotherhood :thumbup:.


----------



## blackhat 321 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Don't wear a suit*

Why don't you guys tell him to get the pipe stretcher or go fetch a bucket of ohms, but don't tell him to wear a suit to go see dean todd
say rah rah rah for the local 11 team. He will probly be sitting at ETI next to FLACO from 18th st who will ,let's just say NOT be wearing a suit. Not to take away from FLACO he's a helluva guy ,really ,really.

Being a union electrican is something to be proud of so good choice young man. But local 11 has good and bad like everything else.


----------



## Work4theKids (Jul 9, 2008)

My orientation for the Transportation program was 4 weeks ago to the day! I have called at least twice a week to find out work status and have been told that I am the next to be called out! 

I honestly thought that I would have been working already...5 out of the 7 guys in my orientation class were dispatched the next day. (3 of the 5 apprentices sent out failed their drug test and are on suspension).

I know this is part of the process but I am getting a little impatient! This is a career change for me and I am really eager to begin....


----------



## N2wires (Aug 27, 2008)

I am signed up with Local 11 summer helper program and studying for the apprenticeship exam and hope to take that soon! I am having a hard time finding helper job, any suggestions? Oh and now that you are "in", hook a fellow future electrician up!


----------



## N2wires (Aug 27, 2008)

*Howzit?*

Hey how did it go. I am in the very beginning phase of trying to get my foot in the door so if you can give me any tips, just let me know. How did the interview go?


----------



## Work4theKids (Jul 9, 2008)

*Update on New Apprentice*

Just a quick update...I just started my 5th week as an electrician! I am working with a large local contractor and am scheduled to begin my classes in late October. Although the work is hard...I am having a great time and excited about my new career! :thumbsup:


----------



## imp4pdabest (Sep 25, 2008)

Work4theKids, I'm right behind you. I'm gonna take my test in November and go from there. By the way, what did you score on the test and interview? & how long did you wait to start working?


----------



## jbrown512 (Oct 1, 2008)

I recieved a 91.58 as my interview score. Is that a good score?


----------



## Nodoggie (Oct 17, 2008)

if you're working in 11 and wanna do well, best bring kneepads. they might even be on the tool list. haha


----------



## Zenerohmma (Oct 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


jbrown512 said:


> I recieved a 91.58 as my interview score. Is that a good score?


 
If that is 91.58% out of a 100% possible then you did well.


----------



## Zenerohmma (Oct 24, 2008)

Nodoggie said:


> if you're working in 11 and wanna do well, best bring kneepads. they might even be on the tool list. haha


Did you do well in local 11?


----------



## Zenerohmma (Oct 24, 2008)

Work4theKids said:


> Just a quick update...I just started my 5th week as an *electrician*! :thumbsup:


 
Don't you mean "apprentice inside wireman"?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Zenerohmma said:


> Don't you mean "apprentice inside wireman"?


Good call, I know people that have been in the trade ten years that don't deserve the title "electician".


----------



## Panic661 (Oct 24, 2008)

Also, I don't know how Local 11 is, but when they give you the tool list, those are generally bought over a period of time.. 

If you're a first year, you'll probably be doing things like cleaning, organizing ect to learn the material of the trade. (I did that my first 3 months on a hospital project) 

Its good to get probably a set of *****, flathead screw driving phillips and a couple other things.. then the general rule is "20 dollars spent each week on a new tool" unless you're buying like a set of Linemen which are 35 bucks here.. 

Basically, a tool a week. 

And remember, if you're a first year, experienced or not, stay humble, listen to your JW if you've already got one..

Oh, and, Redwing boots are AMAZING. I had a pair of Carharrts, they didn't last very long, after 6 months, the bottoms were smooth, holes were in the sides of them from my fat feet, ect. Bought a set of Redwings, my feet are comfortable all day long now


----------



## Panic661 (Oct 24, 2008)

Nodoggie said:


> if you're working in 11 and wanna do well, best bring kneepads. they might even be on the tool list. haha


Kneepads are a big thing.. my dad told me to grab a set, good chance you're going to be on your knees quite a bit in this career.. save them the best you can.. 

Dad is 44, just had surgery on his right knee for a torn..meniscus(sp?) and is going in next month for surgery on his left knee..


----------

